# Ipod Nano 6 tout le temps en veille...



## spyro56 (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de récupérer un Nano 6 et j'ai beau regarder dans les menus quand je lance une musique, album, artiste ou autre, au bout de quelques secondes quand l'appareil passe en veille la musique ce coupe :mouais:

Une idée du paramètre a modifié ou sur ce que je fais mal?

merci!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

Je me répond a moi même car j'ai trouvé la soluc ou plutôt j'ai trouvé sur lassistance Apple .

La réponse est ici.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3700?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

